# Ear Problems



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone here has either a feeling of 'blocked' ears or fullness in their ears as if you have ear plugs in.

I do and i also suffer from tinnitus.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

I had a ear infection in my left ear only a month ago, now when i tilt my head forward my left ear drug pops, It could be my eustachian tube is playing up (Not closing correctly or not closing at all), look up ?eustachian tube? it could be that yours is totally shut and caused something called glue ear 


> Glue ear is a condition where the middle ear fills with glue-like fluid instead of air. This causes dulled hearing. In most cases it clears by itself without any treatment. Treatment with a balloon that is blown up by the child using their nose may help in some cases. An operation to clear the fluid and to insert grommets may be advised if glue ear persists












http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/23068746

Read about it mate,

Take care.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Good reply i thought that was... *nods*


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Wash your ears out you idiot


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> Wash your ears out you idiot


What good would that do? It?s in the "middle" part of the ear... behide the ear drum, you can't "clean" it out, and for f*ck sake don't use cotton wool bids unless you want a hole in your ear drug.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: glue ear!
I don't know why but it makes me smile.

and uhm to answer the question no not I.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Catharisis,

Do you have anything constructive to say, at all!
Em-PuP was trying to help this fellow member with information
about a similar problem, diagrams and what not.
Sure this young chap makes a few unusual posts, but I have to admit he has made me laugh on the many occasions.
But I think he does care, he is not just here abusing fellow members.
something you might think about young chap.
And yes I know I have had my fear share of digs at the young chap myself.
But I don't think I have referred to him as an idiot!
I know he is just trying to lighten the mood, maybe you should follow
his lead.

3098


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

My post was supposed to be a humoristic and cheeky dig at the thread poster, goo goo. Although it's probably applicable to em-pup too. 

just pretend there's a "  :lol: " at the end to make the point clear.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry idiot! 

I say young chap, I think I am beginning to get a handle on your humor.

Thank you for enlightening me IDIOT! 

3098


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Sounds like GLUE EAR :lol:

Sorry D.

G.


----------



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

Hehe always good to come back and see that you are getting ripped on a forum 

Anyways. Yes thank you Emulated Puppet}eer, that was good response. Thanks for taking the time to do that.

However i wonder if it would be the result of hearing damage that causes my 'fullness'. Coincided with the dp/dr, could make it worse.

And Catharisis i have tried 'washing' my ears out. It didn't have any effect. 

Craig


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

> Wash your ears out you idiot


I found that quite funny


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

> Catharisis,
> 
> Do you have anything constructive to say, at all!


YeAH!... YEAH??. YEAH!?! 



> Em-PuP was trying to help this fellow member with information


YeAH!... YEAH??. YeAH!... YEAH!!!!



> about a similar problem, diagrams and what not.


YeAH!... YEAH??. YeAH!... YEAH!!!!



> Sure this young chap makes a few unusual posts, but I have to admit he has


YeAH!... YEAH??. YeAH!... YEAH!!!!... what the f*CK!?! How dare you say that?! *licks your cheek*



> made me laugh on the many occasions.


YeAH!... YEAH??. YeAH!... YEAH!!!!



> But I think he does care, he is not just here abusing fellow members.


YeAH!... YEAH??. YeAH!... YEAH!!!!



> something you might think about young chap.


YeAH!... YEAH??. YeAH!... YEAH!!!!



> And yes I know I have had my fear share of digs at the young chap myself.


YeAH!... YEAH??. YeAH!... YEAH!!!!



> But I don't think I have referred to him as an idiot!


YeAH!... YEAH??. YeAH!... YEAH!!!! (Well you didn?t =P)



> I know he is just trying to lighten the mood, maybe you should follow
> his lead.


YeAH!... YEAH??. YeAH!... YEAH!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Sounds like GLUE EAR :lol:
> 
> Sorry D.
> 
> G.


No problem G, GOTTA MAKE EM HEAR YA'S... YEAH! =p HAVE IT!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

goo goo said:


> Hehe always good to come back and see that you are getting ripped on a forum
> 
> Anyways. Yes thank you Emulated Puppet}eer, that was good response. Thanks for taking the time to do that.
> 
> ...


Ah? there?s always one.

You?re welcome Craig, please go and see your doctor/GP with the info of ?glue ear? printed off then tell them you want it sorting, they will send you to a ear clinic where they will use a device to apply pressure to your ear drum, if your ear drum fails to move it will be most likely ?glue ear? you have


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

I was going to make a comment
but I have changed my mind, I will PM instead

Crystal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

crystal said:


> I was going to make a comment
> but I have changed my mind, I will PM instead
> 
> Crystal.


Then why tease us? =P


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

goo goo said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has either a feeling of 'blocked' ears or fullness in their ears as if you have ear plugs in.


i do almost all the time


----------



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

Medo,

Do you have tinnitus aswell?

I do and i think that if i didnt have tinnitus, then being in the moment and the brain fog would go away.

Because i was already sensitive to my enviroment around me, and i held my perception of the world very highly ( meaning i had good perception) that any change in my perception would alter my awareness of the moment.

In other words, i had good hearing with no tinnitus beforehand and now i do, so the loss of hearing in very high frequencies, dissasociates me or 'isolates' me from my surroundings.

I just feel it would be really easy for me to intergrate back into the outside world again, and this 'veil' would be lifted, if i could cure tinnitus

Craig


----------



## reserve (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't mean to sound ignorant but what's tinnitus? :?

I have problems with ny ear too, but my hearing is pretty good. It's always itchy and sometimes aches and gets all warm. Doctor's checked it several times, and there's no infection, everything's normal. But it's stopped bothering me now.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

goo goo said:


> Medo,
> 
> Do you have tinnitus aswell?
> 
> ...


WELL, I DONT KNOW IF I HAVE TINNITUS OR NOT. MY HEARING IS PRETTY GOOD BUT I FEEL SOMETHING IS WRONG. I THOUGHT I MIGHT HAVE INNER EAR DISORDER BUT MY DOCTOR SAYS EVERYTHING LOOKS FINE ALTHOUGH HE DIDNT LOOK INSIDE. I DONT TRUST HIM BECAUSE HE DID A SURGERY ON MY NOSE AND MADE MY NOSE CONDITION WORSE. IM GONNA SEE ANOTHER ENT SPECIALIST.


----------

